# RBW UK report



## codewolf (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, ladies gentlemen and those that arent quite sure yet!

i have just got back from my first ever con, RBW, and i must say that it was absolutely brilliant, we had the amazing 2 'the ranting' gryphon, UltraViolet, Kei Hound, among many other brilliant talented artists and furs (whom, if i have forgotten you, i do apologise for).

I had the best time of my life at the con and just wanted to post up my report on here  oh and RBW '08 ftw 

feel free to post your experiences here if you went to RBW


----------



## Kai Blue (Dec 2, 2007)

RBW was my first con too and I am SO going back next year ^^ Was absolutely amazing, best weekend ever. Even if it was a little over whelming at first =]


----------

